# Hamfest



## hardrock (May 19, 2010)

Hello guys, I got my tech licence on aug. 5th and am planning to attend a hamfest sept 10 & 11 at Mena ar.

I'm still in the dark about radios and antennas and need to know what to expect when I get there. Thanks


----------



## hardrock (May 19, 2010)

hardrock said:


> Hello guys, I got my tech licence on aug. 5th and am planning to attend a hamfest sept 10 & 11 at Mena ar.
> 
> I'm still in the dark about radios and antennas and need to know what to expect when I get there. Thanks


 Went to the hamfest at Rich mt. Ar. near Mena last w/e and bought an Icom 706mkIIg and antenna wire.

Just finished a 2meter/70cm J-pole and should have it going tomorrow

Should have a base station and a mobile to learn and enjoy.

Best way to find out about long distance communications is to go where the hams are. They are happy to help you.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

hardrock said:


> Went to the hamfest at Rich mt. Ar. near Mena last w/e and bought an Icom 706mkIIg and antenna wire.
> 
> Just finished a 2meter/70cm J-pole and should have it going tomorrow
> 
> ...


 I love my 706mkII and IIg, great rigs, made contact all over. One is in the shack and the other is in my truck. 
Kg6xxx


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I thought they removed the licensing requirements for HAM?... or is there a different type of "non-skilled" radio being practiced out there? (besides CB  )


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> I thought they removed the licensing requirements for HAM?... or is there a different type of "non-skilled" radio being practiced out there? (besides CB  )


 Licence still required, Technician-10m(limited)-6m-2m-70cm, General-160m-80/75m-40m-20m-17m-15m-12m-10m, Advanced Voice and Extra same as General more bandwidth.
They relaxed the requirement for code on the Technician and General ticket.
kg6xxx


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> Licence still required, Technician-10m(limited)-6m-2m-70cm, General-160m-80/75m-40m-20m-17m-15m-12m-10m, Advanced Voice and Extra same as General more bandwidth.
> They relaxed the requirement for code on the Technician and General ticket.
> kg6xxx


ok, THAT must've been what I was confused about, I knew there was some lessening/dumbing down, just didn't know how much... wow, maybe even a dumba$$ like me can qualify now :beercheer:


----------

